# What is a ADA setup?



## bagz_of_fish (Dec 27, 2008)

I see these ADA tanks allover the place was just wondering what one is and what you need to call it an ADA setup?:icon_eek:


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

ADA is a brand. They market everything from substrate to lights and everything in between. Their products are very costy.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

costly they are, but the substrate products (aquasoil) and aquariums (rimless), are worth it.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

bagz_of_fish said:


> I see these ADA tanks allover the place was just wondering what one is and what you need to call it an ADA setup?:icon_eek:


ADA is a highly overpriced and to a lesser extent overrated line of planted aquarium products.

Their products are top notch when it comes to quality. Sort of the Cadillac of aquarium products.


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

but you must admit they do look nice


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

retoid said:


> but you must admit they do look nice


Oh yes I will admit to that!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i really think aquasoil is worth it because it buffers my water (which is hard and a high pH) to soft and acidic, so i can spend more money on expensive fish


----------



## bagz_of_fish (Dec 27, 2008)

ok i see and the tanks do look nice i was thinking it was just the tanks.


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

google takashi amano. he is like the king of planted tanks. he also started the company "ADA" or "Aqua Design Amano". he has many unique styles in which he implements art into his tanks. an ADA setup can mean you have a bunch of products from ADA in your aquarium but it can also mean you are using his principles when designing it.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

amano101 said:


> google takashi amano. he is like the king of planted tanks. he also started the company "ADA" or "Aqua Design Amano". he has many unique styles in which he implements art into his tanks. an ADA setup can mean you have a bunch of products from ADA in your aquarium but it can also mean you are using his principles when designing it.


I'll admit to that too!!!!! I never really think in terms quite like you have emphasized here.... But I do agree it is also a style. I think anyone who has seen an Amano tank has been influenced into rethinking this hobby at least a little bit.


----------



## bagz_of_fish (Dec 27, 2008)

EdTheEdge said:


> I'll admit to that too!!!!! I never really think in terms quite like you have emphasized here.... But I do agree it is also a style. I think anyone who has seen an Amano tank has been influenced into rethinking this hobby at least a little bit.


im goin to have to agree with you on this one cause he is why im just geting into to planted tanks i have had fish only for about 3 years now and this is the reason why im doin planted. Amano is the man:thumbsup: edge do you have any pics of you 3gal eclipse i have on also im goin to mod it soon here with new light and filter.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

In direct relation to your original question, you need at least the tank, lights, stand, three step substrate, liquid fertilizers with fancy names, and most importantly, scented CO2.

It's like a woman saying she's wearing an Armani outfit, but is she really? What brand are her under garments, shoes, purse, makeup?!?!? If your eyeliner is Clinique, you're a poser, and just want people to think you're cool and spend money based on brand names.

Anyway, on a slightly less sarcastic note, you'll find the longer you're around here, how to get the "nature aquarium" look (like ADA tanks), but on a much smaller budget. You don't have to drop 2-3 thousand on a fifty gallon tank to make it look nice in your house.


----------



## bagz_of_fish (Dec 27, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> In direct relation to your original question, you need at least the tank, lights, stand, three step substrate, liquid fertilizers with fancy names, and most importantly, scented CO2.
> 
> It's like a woman saying she's wearing an Armani outfit, but is she really? What brand are her under garments, shoes, purse, makeup?!?!? If your eyeliner is Clinique, you're a poser, and just want people to think you're cool and spend money based on brand names.
> 
> Anyway, on a slightly less sarcastic note, you'll find the longer you're around here, how to get the "nature aquarium" look (like ADA tanks), but on a much smaller budget. You don't have to drop 2-3 thousand on a fifty gallon tank to make it look nice in your house.


 i agree with you on that one do you have any links for ada setup and or products so i may take a look?:icon_twis


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> It's like a woman saying she's wearing an Armani outfit, but is she really? What brand are her under garments, shoes, purse, makeup?!?!? If your eyeliner is Clinique, you're a poser, and just want people to think you're cool and spend money based on brand names.


ROFL!!!

bagz- take a look in the Journaling forum- many people put "ADA" into the title of their journals when they're using ADA products.

And here's some ADA websites:

http://www.adana.co.jp/index_e.php

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_home

http://en.iaplc.com/


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> In direct relation to your original question, you need at least the tank, lights, stand, three step substrate, liquid fertilizers with fancy names, and *most importantly, scented CO2.*
> 
> It's like a woman saying she's wearing an Armani outfit, but is she really? What brand are her under garments, shoes, purse, makeup?!?!? If your eyeliner is Clinique, you're a poser, and just want people to think you're cool and spend money based on brand names.
> 
> Anyway, on a slightly less sarcastic note, you'll find the longer you're around here, how to get the "nature aquarium" look (like ADA tanks), but on a much smaller budget. You don't have to drop 2-3 thousand on a fifty gallon tank to make it look nice in your house.




:hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------



## bagz_of_fish (Dec 27, 2008)

I will and thank you.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Can you grow aquarium plants on a much smaller budget and with much cheaper substrate? Absoutely!!!

With all other things being equal(lighting, c02 injection) would the growth be comparable to the cheaper substrates? I think not. I tend to generally be skeptical about things that sound too good to be true and over time have learned that the most important thing in this hobby if you want to get to the truth and weed out through all the contradictory, conflicting, and controversial information is try things out for yourself and see what you find. Based on my experience of setting up the same sized tanks under the same conditions with Schultz Aquatic Soil, ADA Aquasoil II, and Fluorite, I would definetely say no. Schultz Aquatic Soil and Flouorite performed the same, but Aquasoil kicked both their As*es. So, IMHO and IME, eventhough ADA Aquasoil may be overpriced, you get what you pay for. It is like the difference between a Toyota Corolla and Chevrolet Cavaliar. Nothing wrong with the Chevrolet Cavaliar if you are only looking for cheap transportation to get from point A to point B, but when it comes to overall performance and reliability, it cannot beat a Toyota Corolla. But then not everyone wants to spend an arm and a leg on a Toyota Corolla or can even afford to spend what they are sold for. 

Even Tom Barr who has set up numerous tanks with different substrates recommends Aquasoil and it is his substrate of choice. That in of itself says a lot, IMHO.

I think it really boils down to how much you are prepared to spend and what type of results you will be happy with. Also, with Aquasoil, you have to be prepared to wait out the ammonia spikes. 

With a low tech, low light, non-c02 tank Aquasoil may not be any better than other substsrates. However, I am putting this to the test with my latest 3 gallon low tech ADA AS II Based Experimental Tank and time will tell.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Ada*

I would have to agree with Homer Simpson...The Aquasoil is top notch!! In both of my tanks, I had started off using Flourite. It was OK but when I changed to Aquasoil (I used type III not II) the plants shot right up, the hardness went way down, PH when down slightly (I have sort of hard well water) and I don't have to use any fertilizers to the water at all now. Just C02. The hard part was as stated, the changing of the water every day or so for the ammonia spikes to go down. I put my plants in there, no fish, to help reduce the ammonia some and it didn't effect them at all. After about 2 1/2 weeks or so the tank was leveled out and I slowly started adding fish/shrimp. Now I have lots of Flourite left over that I don't know what to do with. I plan to eventually change over my 55 gallon with Aquasoil also. Check out these pics and the time frames. He used Aquasoil and lots of moss. Very stunning!!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Aquasoil is a good product, but to imply that you won't need to fertilize your tank is untrue; for tanks with high light levels at least. 

I've grown lots of plants in both Aquasoil and plain sand, and have had success with both. I like the looks of Aquasoil over anything else on the market, but as far as performance, plants are just as healthy in pool filter sand if you know what you're doing.


----------

